# The Revenant (2015)



## Əyin (Oct 2, 2015)

Based on real life story of Hugh Glass and also the adaptation of Michael Punke's novel with the same title name.



> *Synopsis: *In 1823, fur trapper Hugh Glass (DiCaprio) is mauled by a bear while hunting in what will become the Dakota Territory. His companions (Hardy, Poulter, and Gleeson) rob him, kill his young son, and leave him to die, but he survives and sets out on a 200 mile trek to get revenge on the men who betrayed him and find the man who killed his son.



Directed by Alejandro G. I??rritu, with Emmanuel Lubezki as the Cinematographer. Both of them previously worked together on Oscar-winning film Birdman.

This is probably the most intense trailer that I've ever seen

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRfj1VCg16Y[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoebZZ8K5N0[/youtube]


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 2, 2015)

Man vs. Bear.

Will Leo finally get his Oscar?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 2, 2015)

Looking very forward to it.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm surprised there wasn't a thread already.  Looking forward to this one immensely, I think it'll be my favorite film of the winter season.   I heard the new trailer spoils a lot of things so I'm staying away from now till release to see this film.


----------



## teddy (Oct 2, 2015)

Yeah i looked back like...10 pages was shocked myself to see this is the first thread made about it considering how hype some of the people on here are


very anxious to see lubezki three-peat


----------



## LayZ (Oct 2, 2015)

I thought about making a thread for this as well but I got lazy. 

Leo + _Birdman_ Director = Must see 

Definitely going to see this in the theater. Probably will offend a lot of people but I'm way more anxious for this film than I am about Star Wars.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 3, 2015)

Will definitely see it. Wasn't Bale originally suppose to be Glass?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2015)

*Fox Shuts Down Report of Bear Rape in ?The Revenant?*



> Fox would like everyone to know that Leonardo DiCaprio’s character does not get raped by a bear in “The Revenant.”
> 
> On Tuesday, a report hit Matt Drudge’s Drudge Report that sent the Internet into a frenzy, claiming that DiCaprio’s character in the upcoming movie is victim to a violent rape at the hands of a bear. Journalists and other industry figures who have seen the movie subsequently clarified that DiCaprio is not raped, but simply brutally mauled by the bear.
> 
> ...






> The report on Drudge quotes a source saying that “He is raped – twice!,” and claims that people in the audience walked out of theaters in disgust of the scene.


**


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 2, 2015)

So more shitty faux outrage. Anyway, looks promising.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 2, 2015)

I had walk out of class cos I was laughing too much when I saw this headline earlier on facebook via the Guardian.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 2, 2015)

That's funny Leo rapped by a bear. People


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 13, 2015)

does Di Caprio have a single high profile bad movie in his career ?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2015)

Titanic.**


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 13, 2015)

.


----------



## Jay. (Jan 8, 2016)

This movie was all kinds of glorious


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 17, 2016)

Really loved this movie. :0 Beautiful.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2016)

The bear rape story turned out to be true.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jan 17, 2016)

I just saw this and to be fair, the hype may have colored my perception of what I was expecting. It didn't live up to the hype for me. I thought it was trying to do too much, the characters, while well defined didn't make me think that  they were elevating it above something I've seen before.
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Yes, I know it's about survival, revenge, and how we treat each other. It does a good job of showing the silliness of the argument that, just because you have say, indian on indian killing, their lives still hold value. The emphasis on the savages you name, can't hide the savages we are. Though, the elements were well done, the pacing just dragged on for me.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 17, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> *The Revenant*
> 
> this was one of the most striking and engrossing movie experiences i've ever had and i'm glad i went to see it in theatres. this was all shot in natural light, and it looks amazing. the camera dwells on the landscape so much and in such fresh and interesting ways that i could've watched it with all the dialogue and human characters cut out and i'd have loved it. there was a kind of purity to the scenes where hugh glass was trying to survive by himself, trudging through the wilderness, hiding in the riverbank, etc. which was for me the most compelling and captivating stuff. it was raw, horrifying, engrossing, and i couldn't take my eyes off it. the score complemented the immensity of the wilderness and the terror of his ordeals perfectly, too. inarritu shot the hell out of this movie. almost every shot is interesting and different and holds your attention
> 
> ...


----------



## LayZ (Jan 18, 2016)

I think this was an amazing film. Not so much story-wise or the pacing, but the acting and cinematography was on another level. Tom Hardy was so convincing in his portrayal of a self-serving trapper and delivered his lines perfectly. DiCarprio put everything into his physical performances, especially his facial expressions. And this was my favorite performance from Gleeson because it was a departure from what I normally see him do. It was enjoyable to see all these characters interact with each other all throughout the film.

The way the film captured the beauty of this scenery was unforgettable. So many amazing shots of the wilderness and really captured this breathtaking but treacherous environment. Combined with the pacing, you really feel apart of this grueling journey the protagonist was on. Then you add these spontaneous action sequences and you have an intense film watching experience. I don't think you really connect the Glass emotionally but you root for him because you've accompanied him on this long horrific journey. 

I believed this film delivered on everything the trailer advertised.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 20, 2016)

Good cinematography. But there isn't much else to it.
Felt like a Malick film through out. I don't have a clue why Inarritu would make a film like that.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jan 20, 2016)

At first, I thought I was being hyper sensitive because of the pre release hype. After sleeping on it, I really didn't like this movie. Honestly, after the first hour, I wanted to leave. I'll admit Leo has been screwed in the past, but if he wins for this, someone else will be screwed. I think people are confusing circumstances with performance, and this performance wasn't special, the plot or of lack there of, didn't give any of the actors much to work with, laying on a litter for most of the movie grunting and breathing is not Oscar worthy work. Other actors have eaten raw meat, lost lots of weight and endured wide swings of temperature for a roll, Leo's character didn't ask him for anything more than determination. Tom Hardy's portrayal, reminded me of Tom Berenger's, Sargent Barns in Platoon. All the characters were one notes, who were much too predictable. 

While the cinematography, was eye catching. It screamed look at how artsy I am, but it couldn't hide the slow unfocused direction. There's a close up of Leo on a litter and his breath fogs the camera lense, it wasn't a good shot and very distracting. Just when I thought I could get immersed in the story. Up comes another flashback, to try and fill in Glass's close emotional relationship with his Native wife and son. The director didn't trust us to understand that his Wife and Son were important to him. The flashbacks gave me time to think about the implausibility of him surviving the bear attack, not to mention cliff fall, waterfall and Hypothermia. The director should have made this movie at least 40 minutes shorter, it might have tighten up it's focus and not allowed me too notice how weak this story was.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 22, 2016)

> Good cinematography. But there isn't much else to it.



It's got some good performances. Especially hardy and the kid.

I saw this movie before its wide release, and liked it a lot. A little overlong and a little too Malick, almost alarmingly so.

But I enjoy landscapes and the elements, so it was plenty involving. Just know what you're getting into. There are a lot of exciting survival sequences. There's also plenty of soft whispered dialogue repetitions breathed over shots of parting clouds, snowfall, embers and smiling lost loves looking over their shoulder as their perfect hair blows in the wind. So.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 24, 2016)

It was alright, beautiful cinematography and stuff but the bad guy felt kind of forced.

The landscapes and survival was really awesome tought. Specially the bear scene and the combats. 

Best movie of the year? hmm I dont think so, at least not for me.
This definitely felt like a malick flick.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 24, 2016)

reiatsuflow said:


> It's got some good performances. Especially hardy and the kid.
> 
> I saw this movie before its wide release, and liked it a lot. A little overlong and a little too Malick, almost alarmingly so.
> 
> But I enjoy landscapes and the elements, so it was plenty involving. Just know what you're getting into. There are a lot of exciting survival sequences. There's also plenty of soft whispered dialogue repetitions breathed over shots of parting clouds, snowfall, embers and smiling lost loves looking over their shoulder as their perfect hair blows in the wind. So.



I don't know really. Hardy's performance didn't get to me. 
It felt like both Glass and Fitzgerald were too one dimensional as characters. 
Which kinda makes me sad considering this is the same director who made Amores Perros in which characters were anything but one dimensional.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 29, 2016)

This won Leo his first Oscar.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 29, 2016)

Leo owes a lot to that bear.


----------

